# Lee County



## hotrodder_bb (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm somewhat surprised not to see any topics from Lee County, so I guess I'll be the first.... Well, sort of the first.... I'm heading up a lease of 300 acres just of HWY 32 where it goes into Terrell County. So far there have been a total of five bucks to my knowledge (10 point being the biggest, will post a link for pictures), and roughly 5 (maybe a couple more) does. It's decent property, though this year I will be cutting back on the number of hunters, and the rules will be changing up to suit the land owner better. We hope to have better quality deer next season, but as you will probably tell, they aren't that bad off... Enjoy the two pic's, the guy in the picture is named Stewart and that's his buck that he harvested off the property.
1: http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff60/hotrodderBB/Harvested%20deer/Stewarts10point2.jpg
2: http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff60/hotrodderBB/Harvested%20deer/Stewarts10point1.jpg
Though there's nothing to really scale to, this buck weighs in at around 250 lbs. Inside spread I want to say was around 13 1/2" and outside was 15" he had this one mounted.


----------

